# Indian Ice



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

What is the status of ice on Indian? With this warm-up, would I be able to take my kayak in the channels? Boat's put away, but if I can slip the kayak in for an afternoon and try my luck that would be great. Thanks for any reports...


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

That's the big question! Anybody? Were wanting to head up tonight. Thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Dont blown out at moundwood rest covered

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks fishslim


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone who lives around there know the current ice status?


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

11/2 " with shearing areas across lake was posted on Indian Lake site this morning


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm on it, right now, 4 to5 inches at blackhawk and northside! All bays and inlet and backwater areas have safe ice!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

yes fishing on it now. 4 to 5 inches in wind protected areas


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Carp, are you fishing the protected area out by Blackhawk Island, or the area just north of the Blackhawk Park beach.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

carp said:


> I'm on it, right now, 4 to5 inches at blackhawk and northside! All bays and inlet and backwater areas have safe ice!


Lucky! How is it?!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the post carp!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

It's froze all the way into the main lake! Clear solid ice! 5 ".

The whole lake is solid and ice fishable!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

It's froze all the way into the main lake! Clear solid ice! 5 ".

The whole lake is solid and ice fishable!


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

man i hate to that, hard to get my prop in water to run boat. NA you ice guys enjoy yourselfs and be safe.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

carp said:


> It's froze all the way into the main lake! Clear solid ice! 5 ".
> 
> The whole lake is solid and ice fishable!


I really hope none of you go out on the lake without a spud bar. There is no way that lake is all 5 inches and fishable.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been following this thread here and have also had my doubts. I just called pro bass over there. She said 5 to 5.5 inches in the channels.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was on it tonight not at blackhawk. Found clear hard ice but 3-5" in the places i was. Do know that there are a couple spots on edges at Dunns that were open water yesterday but are locked up today so pay attention and use your spud. Moundwood was locked up yesterday and guys fishing it today a area at mouth opende back up but still was guys fishing it. Be safe and by the way eye fishing was terrible tonight not one caught in areas i was at. Alot of dingy water as well.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for the real scoop slim


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got back from lakeside bass pro and the guy told numerous callers that there was 6" of ice. Saw 15-20 vehicles parked at blackhawk,so I'd imagine lucy's hole is where most of them were at. Dunn's pond was also mentioned by that guy.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Ye there was about 5-6", was out there today. Didn't kill it but got a few just couldn't locate a good school, im new to ice fishing so I don't expect much yet. I didn't see anyone out there really killing it though. I did a lot of walking and exploring- blackhawk area and longs island, saw a few questionable patches driving around the lake. Lots of snowmobiles cruising the ice so most of the lake is pretty solid though . 

Would appreciate if anyone could point me to some decent holes out there (pm maybe ) it is a long ride for me for just a few gills. Might head out again tomorrow.


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Fished blackhawk this morning and only caught 2 small bluegill. Water was stained. Talked to guys that had come from Long Island and they hadn't done any good over there.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm heading there in the morning to lucys or long island.


----------



## OSU Sportsman (Sep 26, 2011)

Went north of Long Island this morning. Took a few stops but finally found a good school of bluegills. 3 of us caught 75 or more and ended up keeping about 45. Fished from 9:30 to 1:30. 4 feet deep. Small jigs with waxies and mousies. Ice was good 4-5 inches and clear everywhere we checked.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I fished Lucy's and ended up bringing home 21 gills. Had to do a lot of sorting. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you guys think with this rain and warm up this week that the ice will be fishable next weekend I would like to get out maybe Saturday or Sunday with my brother, thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

My opinion no it wont be fishable calling for 2-3 inches of rain and with the river flow id say its going eat the ice away fast expecially around edges not to mention it will be so muddy probaby have 1/4 inch visability


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Not much safe ice after yesterday, still a few inches on some spots but dangerous! 

Reports of several fisherman falling threw yesterday.

Stay off until the refreeze happens.

I have a friend that fishes it everyday, so I get the updates on ice conditions daily.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

We'll be starting from scratch again later this week. Maybe fishing by next week if things stay cold and not too windy.


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

The lake froze over last night. As long as we dont get a bunch of snow we should see some nice ice form over the next week. Weather.com forecast looks good but shows some chances for snow, hopefully its just snow showers.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I was on the ice yesterday at Indian. Some of it was safe. around 2 " on the north side , first pull off. Slow fishing, I took home 18 gills in 4 hours of fishing.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

man if you consider 2" safe, you must weigh about 65 lbs, LOL and 18 keepers in 4 hrs is a GREAT day anywhere.... I apparntly need to fish with people like you more often...

Im hoping to get out later in the week up there so looking for Long island reports or Blackhawk

Thanks and be safe...

Salmonid


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

seen a shanty way out in front of blackhawk on the main lake this morning coming home from work.

FYI to all, the indian lake ice fishing tournament IS cancelled for this weekend. 

we don't want folks out on thin snow covered ice


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well was on a channel on northside tonight for about 2 hours Ying6 was with me. We put 24 hand size plus gills and a couple crappies plus couple more a buddy gave us. Was 3" of clear ice where we was. Still many areas with 2" even less out there. Be smart use your spud. Water clarity was better then i expected. Orange glow ice jig was best tonight with a spike. Be safe


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

slim; did you get by moundwood? I would expect it to be not safe and muddy with a fast flow. we are headed to Indian on Friday.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No stayed away all the locals said no way unless you want a muddy bath. Was told by numerous guys it was not safe. Have not heard of anyone in Dunns as of last night.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

What the ice look like? Is it fishable if so how many inches? Sorry for all the question just live over an hour away and want tom know if it will be fishable here in the near future... as always thanks for any responses!!!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes fishable! North side!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished first pulloff at Long Island, several had come from Black hawk saying it was not good there and someone had fell throughlast night I think. they said 2" was the max anyone found, scetchy at best, anyways they were all showing up around noon today after giving up over there, Long Island had 2.5-3" but mostly 2.5" in the dozen or so holes we punched. ( yes, i measured) and by the time we left at about 2 pm, the sun had been out and was quickly turning the surface into a big slushy... Ice was straining from the inch of water around the holes we sat at for a while and was cracking all over the place on the way out, I was in "pucker" mode all the time we were there. We did get 15-16 gills between us, only 2-3 would have kept if you were desperate, everyone was saying the same thing, only 1-2 keepers per group, there was about 25 guys out but only 7 when we left at 2 pm. Id say its over.. maybe early tomorrow morn, but if the sun comes out again, I wouldnt chance it...sorry to be the bearer of bad news...

Salmonid


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I was talking with a guy at work today who lives on the lake. He said he was watching out his window as a guy's snowmobile was parked and fell right through the ice. Seems like its definitely too dangerous to be out there. He told me there are just pockets of water all over the ice. So watch it guys...

One a side note, any predictions when the ice will be off this year?


----------

